# no hay ; Gibt es nicht / es gibt nicht??



## archos

Buenas , es que en algunos textos leo "gibt es nicht" y en otros
"es gibt nicht" ¿sabe alguien si tiene alguna connotación especial?

Saludos


----------



## sokol

No, el sentido es el mismo:

no hay = Es gibt keine ... / Es gibt nicht ... / Gibt es nicht. / Es gibt keine. / ...


----------



## Demurral

Sokol, sabrías decir por qué se puede poner el verbo en primera posición??  "... gibt es nicht" seria lo gramaticalmente correcto, cierto?

Gracias por adelantado!

DeM.


----------



## Sidjanga

Demurral said:


> Sokol, sabrías decir por qué se puede poner el verbo en primera posición??  "... gibt es nicht" seria lo gramaticalmente correcto,  (...)


Muy al principio de la frease (y ahí con mayúscula: _*G*ibt es nicht._) no sería en realidad "correcto" -en términos gramaticales-, pero usado así (como en #2) es una elipsis que se usa en el lenguaje coloquial.

En estos casos, se omite lo que normalmente sería un pronombre demostrativo en primera posición:
_
- "Guten Tag, ich suche die Karamba-Straße".
- Karamba-Straße??  [Die] Gibt es hier nicht._

Pero lo que no sabemos es en qué contextos archos lo ha visto así / a qué situación se refería.

Siempre que otra palabra ocupe la primera posición de la frase, el orden se invierte y "es" (o cualquier otro sujeto) se mueve a la tercera posición - es decir, para que el orden sea "_gibt es nicht_" (en lugar de _"es gibt nicht_") no es necesario que "_gibt_" ocupe realmente la primera posición de la frase:
_
*Es* *gibt* nicht viele Leute hier, die lieber ins Kino gehen als fernsehen.
Hier *gibt* *es* nicht viele Leute, die __ lieber ins Kino gehen als fernsehen._

*archos*, la regla con respecto del orden de palabras en la frase que manda es que el *verbo conjugado* tiene sí o sí  que ocupar la *segunda posición* (en una frase principal enunciativa), mientras que los demás elementos tienen bastante libertad para "tomarse turnos" y moverse a su alrededor.
El sentido normalmente no cambia (mucho), pero lo que -muchas veces- sí se puede (y pretende) hacer cambiando el orden de las palabras es acentuar más o menos ciertos elementos de la frase.


----------



## ANTÍA

En lo que yo pienso es que la regla es que siempre el verbo esté en *2º lugar* o la segunda posición. 
Se puede cambiar el verbo cuando se comienza una oración subordinada, o cuando hay delante algún adverbio.
Por ejemplo en el ejemplo anterior :
*Hier gibt es,el verbo sigue en segunda posición* pero el sujeto queda en tercera.

También es cierto que para resaltar en una frase una situación o una frase se puede cambiar el orden, pero siempre el verbo en 2º Lugar.
Se puede mirar para resolver esta pregunta es ver en que casos existe la inversión. Por eso es difícil decir el por qué de las cosas, fuera de contexto.


----------



## Sidjanga

ANTÍA said:


> (...) Se puede cambiar el verbo cuando se comienza una oración subordinada, (...)


Sólo que esto no es opcional, sino que el verbo conjugado va (practicamente) siempre al final.


----------



## ANTÍA

Si es cierto, me expresé mal, intentaba referirme a las oraciones principales cuando van a continuación de una subordinada.

Obwohl er kein Deutsch konnte,* kaufte er *eine deutsche Zeitung.


Gracias estaba mal explicado


----------

